# search center



## theneuhauser (Jun 15, 2002)

Is anyone familiar with the "search center" technique from instructor, henry wang (wang hui-juin)? i read about it in a magazine this month. he lives in canada and the techniques are very interesting.

does anyone know more about him?


----------



## RobP (Jun 16, 2002)

It's basically a scaled down version of the usual push hands for people who don't like that sort of rough behaviour. Nothing new about it, it just allows the teacher not to be pushed


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 16, 2002)

in the photos this guy was basically taking another down with the tips of his fingers, and it said that it was literally applying the concept of 4oz. against 1000lbs. if its for real, its very very good stuff.


----------



## RobP (Jun 16, 2002)

Sure, but you have to ask what the circumstances are. If I ask someone to push on my structure, providing I have decent root and structure I can hold it as the guy pushes. Once he has applied his force and is getting tense it's easy enough to use 4oz to move him.

Likewise if he is in a static posture I can apply 4oz to move his root, then move him. 

With that particular teacher (whom I've seen before) I don't see him applying to a "live" opponent. That would be more impressive.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 16, 2002)

where have you seen him?
the neat part in the reading was that they described the action as rather than neutralizing and returning (yin and yang concept of good ol push hands), the practitioner acts like a balloon that contracts from pressure, but expands outward at the same time. sort of in one action. this sounds similar , but also different to the traditional taiji concepts. any thoughts?


----------



## RobP (Jun 17, 2002)

It was a workshop a couple of years back. 

The balloon idea is a common one, sometiemes peng is described like this, or like water supporting a boat.

The idea was also present in the Yang forms I was taught - for example if the front moves forward, the back opens out. So in ward off, for example, the back rounds out slightly. This makes the movement more three dimensional.

What this teacher is presenting is nothing new - though I understand the marketing pressures today to "re-invent". As I mentioned beofre I'm also a little sceptical about how it is presented.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 21, 2002)

too true


----------

